# Wahpeton Area



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

This weekend I am in a wedding in Wahpeton and am looking to take an extra day or two off and do some fishing on the river while I am there.

Would like to catch some cats but anything will do.

Just looking for some advice on where to start, and if anyone needs a fishing partner for a day or two.

Also I am a rookie to catfishing so any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

